# Wine Tasting in El Dorado, CA



## ScreaminSlim (Oct 18, 2007)

On the 27th of October, I will be pouring wines from the Mt. Aukum Winery at Annabelle's Chocolate Lounge in El Dorado, CA.


----------



## GrapeStomp (Dec 3, 2007)

its already past but how did the event go?


----------

